

Instago – the easiest way to explore photos at any location - corwinstephen
http://instagoapp.com/

======
fratis
A UX guy's perspective, now that I've used the app a little:

* The "I want to explore..." box doesn't really scream SEARCH BOX at me. My first instinct was that it was a kind of "I'm Feeling Lucky" button. You might be able to make it a little 'searchier' just by getting rid of the all caps and left-aligning the text.

* Scrolling through the Places menu is pretty laggy (on my iPhone 4S, at least), especially when compared to scrolling through photos, which is lightning fast.

* I love the pleasantness of the copy/messaging in the app. When it prompted me to share, I couldn't help but tweet it. One thing you might consider doing for that menu in particular is making it a two-step thing instead of a three-step thing. Right now, you ask the user if they'd like to share, then which network they'd like to share with, then they have to do the actual sharing. Why not unify that first and second step into a single prompt?

* In the pane in which the I Want To Explore box has focus, the spacing/balance could be improved. One way to improve it might be to remove the Location Filter tag altogether.

------
cllns
This reminds me of the first iteration of color.com

Obviously Instagram has the benefit of network effects.

------
fratis
Sweet app. Downloaded and ready to use tomorrow in NYC.

One thing: kerning. The 'A' in the wordmark is in no-man's land! T and G are
friendly letters, and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to snuggle up on that
A.

~~~
buro9
Without looking I now know the wordmark is in all-caps and hasn't been kerned.

I'm a dev, but once the appreciation for kerning has been learned it's hard to
unlearn it. Bad-kerning can be as grating as a mis-placed apostrophe.

------
rfriedman
Very well designed and executed. Had fun browsing Hong Kong Int'l Airport via
the Explore section.

One suggestion, enable share via Facebook.

------
billtrammel
I've wanted something like this for ages. Location + Instagram = Win.

------
bering
Just stumbled across this yesterday, that I think does the same thing on the
web: <http://worldc.am/>

------
hayksaakian
Instagram does not do many things, several by choice and some otherwise.

I'd put this closer to the deliberate bucket than not.

------
freelance89
I can see the hotel in Hong Kong BEFORE I book it....sweet. Thank you Instago.

~~~
corwinstephen
Right? I've found a multitude of scenarios in which it does well like skiing
(check the snowpack and quality before you go) and nightclubs (see if people
are having fun inside or if its totally whack before you pay to get in).

